# When is DISH getting a hot babe spokesperson?



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Xfinity has the Genie, and DTV has Hannah and her horse now, so when is DISH going to get with the program and start a campaign with a hot chick in a skimpy outfit?


----------



## peds48 (Jan 11, 2008)

It does get any hotter then Mr Charlie 


Sent from my iPhone 6 using Tapatalk


----------



## dpeters11 (May 30, 2007)

Honestly, I kind of wish DirecTV would bring back the giraffe.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

I nominate Betty White for her enduring good looks and endearing personality.

Seriously.


----------



## 4HiMarks (Jan 21, 2004)

Nick said:


> I nominate Betty White for her enduring good looks and endearing personality.


You may be onto something there. But if they want to keep the "Hopper" theme, they need an Aussie.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

How about the lady in Cadillac commercial Stacy's mom got it going on.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

I would rather the product and services be top-notch than the commercials have a "hot babe" in them... lots of places to look for that, especially with a Dish subscription.


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

This Australian comedian and actress ...








IS the current spokesperson for DISH ... she voices Hopper ...









(The actress is Rebel Wilson. And one cannot get "skimpier" than nude.  )


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Stewart Vernon said:


> I would rather the product and services be top-notch than the commercials have a "hot babe" in them... lots of places to look for that, especially with a Dish subscription.


Agree!
A pretty girl hardly makes want to run out and subscribe to Directv.
The acual product does! 
I think most of these company's need to acually focus on their products, instead of having a girl whom " my guess doesn't even know what a satellite is ", telling me about signal reliability.

Obviously the horse is smarter.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

4HiMarks said:


> Xfinity has the Genie, and DTV has Hannah and her horse now, so when is DISH going to get with the program and start a campaign with a hot chick in a skimpy outfit?


Who needs that? Would not help with any technical issues with Dish Network.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## SeaBeagle (May 7, 2006)

Nick said:


> I nominate Betty White for her enduring good looks and endearing personality.
> 
> Seriously.


Betty White is too ancient.

Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

damondlt said:


> Agree!
> A pretty girl hardly makes want to run out and subscribe to Directv.
> The acual product does!
> I think most of these company's need to acually focus on their products, instead of having a girl whom " my guess doesn't even know what a satellite is ", telling me about signal reliability.
> ...


Funny thing... that DirecTV commercial where they say something, show a goat, then the horse says "you were expecting a horse, and got a goat... nobody wants a goat." It made me laugh, because companies love to say one thing and give you another... so I'm betting that DirecTV, like Dish, loves to find ways to give you the goat!


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

They do Lol.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Has anyone noticed that the DTV Hannah & the goat commercial that brags about 99% uptime means they can be down on average a bit over 87 hours each year or 7 hours per month? :sure:


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

One reason why tech people shoot for "five nines" uptime (99.999%) instead of 99%. (About five minutes per 365 1/4 day year.)


----------



## NYDutch (Dec 28, 2013)

Exactly... In my working years as a Systems Administrator/Analyst, "five nines" was always our goal. I wonder what Dish's target number is.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Noticed? Sure, we can do the math, but I bet the wording is "over 99%". My own experience would put it in or close to the fabled 5 9's. At least 3 of 'em for sure. (99.9%)


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

Laxguy said:


> Noticed? Sure, we can do the math, but I bet the wording is "over 99%". My own experience would put it in or close to the fabled 5 9's. At least 3 of 'em for sure. (99.9%)


The wording: "Did you know DirecTV has 99% signal reliability ..."
Footnote: "Based on nationwide study of representative cities."


----------



## satcrazy (Mar 16, 2011)

MR Ed doesn't impress. It just looks stupid.

Neither does laying in wet sand. Believe me when I say I know this.

What puzzles me is they both had some good commercials in the past. They need to get those writers back.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

A lot of folks are forgetting the primo rule of advertising: the only bad ads are ones folks don't talk about or remember.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

For Hannah ' s reputation, Yes you are right.
It's making her known.
But if it's not selling a product then it's pointless.

I personally don't run out and buy or subscribe to something because of the commercial, unless some offer, or equipment deal catches my intrest. 
Sure looking at a girl in a bathing suit, may get my attention, but unless she is telling me something about the service that hits me, then the flashy commercial is useless. 

I'd rather see a commercial where they show you the products and features.

Directv commercial spend too much air time off topic.

No one gives a crap about Hannah and her horse lol.
Certainly has ran it course.
Most of the people here talking about it, already have Directv service. 





Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

I don't know if you're refuting my statement or not, but I do think it stands. We're still talking about the ad, and while focus has been on Hannah and her horse, most will have DIRECTV® in the back of their minds. 

Most folk here aren't going to rely on a TV ad to give them specs on any product.


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

Laxguy said:


> I don't know if you're refuting my statement or not, but I do think it stands. We're still talking about the ad, and while focus has been on Hannah and her horse, most will have DIRECTV® in the back of their minds.
> 
> Most folk here aren't going to rely on a TV ad to give them specs on any product.


Most folks aren't going to listen to a talking horse either .lol

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G900A using Tapatalk


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

You still miss the point. Perhaps on purpose!


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

SeaBeagle said:


> Betty White is too ancient.
> 
> Sent from my iPad 4 128GB using DBSTalk mobile app


They'll be saying that about you one day - _if_ you get to live
that long.

BTW, no one cares anymore that you post with your cell
phone. You might want to drop that anachronistic sig-just
sayin'.

Here is my nomination for the new Dish spokesbabe:






I would learn to speak Español to get the weather report from her.


----------



## yosoyellobo (Nov 1, 2006)

Nick said:


> They'll be saying that about you one day - _if_ you get to live
> that long.
> 
> BTW, no one cares anymore that you post with your cell
> ...


Español is not needed.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

You're welcome! :coffee


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

damondlt said:


> For Hannah ' s reputation, Yes you are right.
> It's making her known.
> But if it's not selling a product then it's pointless.
> 
> ...


Every time I hear the Caribbean tuned pan music I think "they want you to believe this beach is in The Bahamas but it's probably in Fla." Just another "goat".


----------



## Paul Secic (Dec 16, 2003)

4HiMarks said:


> Xfinity has the Genie, and DTV has Hannah and her horse now, so when is DISH going to get with the program and start a campaign with a hot chick in a skimpy outfit?


The is dumb.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

Paul Secic said:


> The is dumb.


The "what" is dumb? :scratch:


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

This???

Damon


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Dumb=silent. Too bad the word has morphed to mean "stupid".


----------



## patmurphey (Dec 21, 2006)

Why should Dish have a hot babe when they have ugly Bill?


----------



## damondlt (Feb 27, 2006)

patmurphey said:


> Why should Dish have a hot babe when they have ugly Bill?


And a Kangaroo. Com on a Kangaroo is way better than a talking horse.

I've had horses and Hot Bikini babes, been there done that.
So isn't as intriguing as Kangaroo! !
Damon


----------



## James Long (Apr 17, 2003)

patmurphey said:


> Why should Dish have a hot babe when they have ugly Bill?


Ugly Bill is DISH's representation of DirecTV ... the bill getting uglier over time.


----------



## Stewart Vernon (Jan 7, 2005)

Ugly Bill is also ironic... since Dish's bill increases over time too... both companies hope the average consumer doesn't notice that, though.


----------



## BobCulp (Dec 21, 2013)

The 2nd read more will take you to video last seen on Dish Neighborhood 101. I wonder what her name is and happened to her and co-host?

Here is the link.. https://www.askives.com/who-is-the-woman-on-dish-network-channel-101-network-neighborhood.html

She will be a great spokeswoman for Dish, if she can come back..


----------

